# pnr-logo



## cyberium (8. November 2005)

schaut mal...wie findet ihr das? schaut es nach metal aus?
nein es ist kein font, sondern in freehand konstruiert...
tschö!

wie kann ich eine outline, die alles umschließt in freehand machen?
außer mit dem pfadwekzeug..ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## 555 (8. November 2005)

Die Schrift erinnert sehr an Metal. Also hat sie den Zweck erfüllt.

Zur Frage: Meinst du eine Kontur die um jeden einzelnen Buchstaben geht.

Wenn ja, dann musst du der Kontur eine Farbe zuweißen.
In der Werkzeug Palette steht doch ziemlich weit unten "Farben"

Dort ist bei dem Stift kannst du die Konturenfarbe ändern.


----------



## cyberium (8. November 2005)

danke für deine antwort!
nein das mein ich nicht mit der kontur um jeden einzelnen buchstaben, sondern
eine alles umschließende linie... u know?


----------



## _chefrocka (8. November 2005)

Meinst du einen Kasten, der alles umschließt?  :suspekt: 
Das wäre einfach: ziehe mit dem Kasten-Tool einen Kasten auf. Fertig.   
Oder soll diese alles-umschließende Kontur auch ungefähr die Form der Schrift aufnehmen?


----------



## cyberium (8. November 2005)

Ja darauf wär ich auch gerade noch so gekommen...nein es soll die Form der Schrift sein.
Also eine alles umfassende Linie eben.


----------



## _chefrocka (8. November 2005)

Vielleicht gibt es einen einfacheren Weg, aber ich bin jetzt so vorgegangen:

- ich hab den Schriftzug in Photoshop geladen und eine Auswahl herum gemacht

- dann bin ich im Menü auf 'Auswahl' > 'Auswahl erweitern' gegangen und hab als Wert 10px eingegeben. Das kann man ja ändern, je nach Lust und Laune.

- als nächstes hab ich von dieser erweiterten Auswahl einen Pfad erstellt mit 0,5px Toleranz
- diesen Pfad hab ich nach Illustrator exportiert, um ihn da fein zu schleifen, da noch viele Ecken und Kanten drin waren

- in Illustrator den Schriftzug reinladen, dazu noch den exportierten Pfad, beides übereinandergelegt und feingeschliffen

Fertig. Ergebnis ist im Anhang.


----------



## cyberium (9. November 2005)

Nja so in etwa...aber wie geht das direkt in FreeHand? Gibts da nicht irgendwein Tool, das so ne art second line zieht?


----------



## schurre (9. November 2005)

Keine Ahnung, wie man das in Freehand machen müßte, aber in Corel Draw würde ich jeden Buchstaben für sich vergrößern, bis sie sich entsprechend überlappen, dann alle Objekte kombinieren und am Schluß die Linien für die "Löcher" innen drin rauslöschen - und danach den ursprünglichen Schriftzug wieder reinkopieren.


----------



## Clausclaus (9. November 2005)

Hallo Cyberium:
1: alle Buchstaben kopieren
2: jeden Buchstaben einzeln vergrößern, Punzen( Buchstabenlöcher) entfernen
3: kopierte Buchstaben vereinen und in den Hintergrund schieben
4:  mit Stift korrigieren


..sollte einfach sein

Gruß Claus


----------

